# ROD ID help.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

picked up this rod for a good price. considerably less than the new lower quality rods i was looking at to pair with my 12/0. i set the drag to 26-28lbs and the rod bends to about the second guide from the bottom and completely shuts off, even holding the spool it doesn't want to go past it. nice flexible tip and smooth med/fast action. 

only markings are J&M tackle and "Junk Yard Dog". looks like a J&M rod with someones nickname or boat name on it. just can't figure out which one it is. aftco butt, rollers and size 12 tip


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Call j&m tackle in orange beach


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

If its J&M outta orange beach... You got one badass rod!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya it looks like retail is $455-$500. It's either the 50-80lb or 80-130. According to the ones listed. I think a real rating would be 60-130.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

thats a nice rod right there


----------

